# New in-wall speakers



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I know most folks don't think much of in-wall speakers. I have heard a few awesome systems that feature in-walls. Also realize the costs involved to get in-walls that are comparable or better than free standing. That being said, what are the experts' thoughts on In-wall Speakers using Linear Array Technology? :scratchhead: And what would this do for an in-wall installation?
Looks like it uses a Vifa XT25SC90-04 Ring Radiator Tweeter and I have no idea about the rest. :dontknow: I don't get it, just what is that bottom driver or is it drivers?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I think that in-wall/ceiling speakers have their place. I would have had to mount speakers on the wall anyways because the layout prohibited using stands with regular speakers, plus the room is assymetrical with various doorways, stairs, and open walls. So, I would have been hard pressed to accomplish a nice sounding, yet aestheticly pleasing system in my living room (not a dedicated ht as some have). Whereas we only had a couch and chair, now we have a couch, loveseat, and chair upstairs: in-wall/ceiling speakers facilitated that. Sure I would have liked to do otherwise, but it works, plus we won't be in this home forever. I'm hoping it adds resale value as well, because, it rocks compared to any homes they will find anywhere near the price range:yes: We'll likely sell for 150k+ while only new homes of the same size at 190k+ even had a built in system (mines better:bigsmile

Now, where in that company's line of products is that nice looking speaker?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is an odd looking speaker at the bottom it almost looks like some sort of venting or port maybe a larger driver is located in behind.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,... I wonder, could it be that those are drivers mounted horizontally?


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

nova said:


> ... I don't get it, just what is that bottom driver or is it drivers?


That looks like it is a Linear Array Transducer - See here


----------

